

The World's Most Expensive Drugs - kumarski
http://www.forbes.com/2010/02/19/expensive-drugs-cost-business-healthcare-rare-diseases.html

======
Wingman4l7
This needs a follow-up: what makes monoclonal antibody drugs so expensive?
Another offender of this type is infliximab.

